# Introducing a nuc to a queenless hive??



## llgoddj (Apr 11, 2012)

Dear All,

I have just made a five frame nuc from one of my hives that is going gangbusters with a very productive queen. The nuc is already on it's way with two-three queen cells, and will hopefully have a mated queen in about three weeks. My question is, I have a queenless hive right now that has a decent population of drones and worker/foragers. I would like to introduce this five frame queen right hive to the queenless hive. How should I go about doing this? Do i do a newspaper combine?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Tweeter (Apr 19, 2017)

I have done the newspaper combine and worked. I would make sure there are not laying workers in the queenless hive or they might ball the queen.


----------

